# GTR lineup KPGC10~R35



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

From last night's meet:










Couple of more angles on my blog


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Great line up!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Brilliant photos! And I bet the only thought you had was.... "what i would give for a silver R34 right now"


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't suppose someone is a genius with photoshop...??


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

don't even go there........ It will end up red and yellow with some clown-type sitting on the bonnet with big red shoes! :chuckle:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

great photos Dino!!!
The past and the present of GT-R's together:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I took some photos too, but I'm not the pro Dino is, obviously. However, with a Canon IXY as opposed to Dino's iPhone. Will post up later tonight and we can see if they are any better.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> I took some photos too, but I'm not the pro Dino is, obviously. However, with a Canon IXY as opposed to Dino's iPhone. Will post up later tonight and we can see if they are any better.


Look forward to seeing your pics Aki:flame:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> don't even go there........ It will end up red and yellow with some clown-type sitting on the bonnet with big red shoes! :chuckle:


Cem's out in Japan again?


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Brilliant photos! And I bet the only thought you had was.... "what i would give for a silver R34 right now"












Daikoku Futo <3 In January '09 I'll be there...


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

Just make the picture into greyscale


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

DCD said:


> From last night's meet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be great to have all these cars lined up in your own garage . . .:clap: the R35 belongs to who?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Whoa, that's even better than the picture I attempted. There was a KPGC10 but I couldn't get the owner to come on such short notice.
Very nice!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

hmm. having problems uploading photos today... will try again tomorrow...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

jmotors said:


> It would be great to have all these cars lined up in your own garage . . .:clap: the R35 belongs to who?



i assume its daves

Dino - first time youve used your 34 in weeks isnt it :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

MMM, some hi-res copies of them please!! Top desktop background material right there.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, I don't like to give up...



























Several others out there (and some on this board) were taking some hires photos... anyone else?


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Beautiful Photos...


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Brilliant photos! And I bet the only thought you had was.... "what i would give for a silver R34 right now"



My only thought is "what i would give for a KPGC10"


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

YokoAE86 said:


> My only thought is "what i would give for a KPGC10"


Oh yes, especially one in that sort of nick. perfect.


----------

